# Restoring old Silvertone acoustic



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The neck is loose-can I use white wood glue to re-attach it in its' groove? Is there a suitable glue at HD, Rona or Lowes?
I also have my original identical parts guitar which has a much better bound fingerboard. How can a DIY person remove the rosewood fingerboard and install it on another neck?
FYI: the guitar only cost $25.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> The neck is loose-can I use white wood glue to re-attach it in its' groove? Is there a suitable glue at HD, Rona or Lowes?
> I also have my original parts guitar which has a much better bound fingerboard. How can a DIY person remove the rosewood fingerboard and install it on another neck?
> FYI: the guitar only cost $25.


From my limited experience you want Titebond.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup titebond is the choice of most. i use it, but mostly i use mastercraft carpenters glue- the blue label stuff. they sell it at every canadian tire.

you want to make sure the parts guitar has the same scale length as the one youre putting the fretboard on- if not then the frets wont be spaced correctly and itll never play in tune:smile:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Titebond is a good glue as long as you are sure that you never want to remove the neck again and that you will get it right the first try. I would otherwise suggest that you go to Lee Valley and by some hide glue which is the more traditional adheasive for such things.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I thank you, Mr. 'lowtones' for the info.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

+1 on the hide glue. FWIW, rather than buy a large bag of hide glue from Lee Valley, you can get some unflavoured gelatin at a grocery store and mix it the same as hide glue. It's essentially "food grade" hide glue.


----------

